# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Ant-Roach, pneubot, inflatable robot, Otherlab, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Otherlab

Pneubotics

----------


## Airicist

Ant-Roach on pavement

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Inspect and walk away

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Huxley with the Ant-Roach

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Ant-Roach: Turning

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Ant-Roach walking on water

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Ant-Roach walking on grass

Uploaded on Sep 27, 2011

----------

